# Cellophane Bettas



## sharkettelaw1 (Mar 6, 2013)

Thought i'd do a post on this since everywhere i go, people are labelling bettas as dragon scale cellophane, or cellophane this, cellophant that. Its driving me nuts. Cellophane essentially means "see through"/ "having no colour". I believe that in itself describes just what a cellophane betta looks like. In cellophane females, one can see ovaries, even eggs. In males, one can see the swim bladder, stomach and etc. Cellophane bettas may look like this: this is one of my own males but he is merely an example. Cellophane is neither white nor opague, its has NO colour. Now regarding a name i saw on a facebook page, Dragonscale cellophane, this colour type cant be possible purely because traditional dragonscales have WHITE scales. Cellophanes are usually a result of Marble spawns, and/or Cambodian spawns. It is recessive, especially to black.

Edit: the pic was taken as he was flaring, he turned his head as i took the shot..


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Wow your boy is a beautiful cellophane ! The only problem that confuses me and has been for awhile is.. What's the difference between an opaque betta and a pure white betta?! Anyone know?! Or at least can explain too me?! I'm very curious!


----------



## sharkettelaw1 (Mar 6, 2013)

litelboyblu said:


> Wow your boy is a beautiful cellophane ! The only problem that confuses me and has been for awhile is.. What's the difference between an opaque betta and a pure white betta?! Anyone know?! Or at least can explain too me?! I'm very curious!


 opague refers to the betta having a blue / green irid. White is white


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

I have a cello bi-color. You can see his organs but he has black dalmatian markings. Cello can be more than JUST cello.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

sharkettelaw1 said:


> opague refers to the betta having a blue / green irid. White is white


Oooooh! Thank you for the knowledge!!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Flint said:


> I have a cello bi-color. You can see his organs but he has black dalmatian markings. Cello can be more than JUST cello.


Yes but then your boy would be a Cellophane Dalmation, you wouldn't call him JUST a cellophane.


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

It sounded like they were referring to fish similar to Pongo being labeled as "-colorhere- cello male" which is why I brought it up. I thought the pure cello comment was another point they were making.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh oh, I get it now, sorry I don't think I read it all through properly the first time.

There are regular Cellophane Betta's where they have flesh toned bodies and absolutely clear fins, some bad Cellophanes have iridescence.

But then yes, you can have a fish with white thick scales and clear fins and be called a Cellophane Dragon. It's the same as saying you have a Solid Red Fish but Red can also be in the coloration of a Red Dragon or a Red Marble.

That's what you were trying to say, yes?


----------

